# Alcohol and lifting



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure what section this should go in..anyways..

Hey,do you guys find some beers at the weekend affects your Monday workouts??

i'm pushing the big '35' and i don't drink often,but Saturday i went out for a few,had Sunday as a day off,

and my workout today was awful.I started a new program last week,and as the first few weeks are an accumilation phase i found it easy enough.

Today was a whole different story.Grinding out 5 reps on what was a light Deadlift,struggling to finish off my pullups,actually hit below some reps on my other lifts.

Felt weak and somewhat jittery,like that low blood sugar feeling.

Thinking about just leaving the drink out altogether,i would never crave it or drink at home,it's just i was out with friends and thought 'meh,what the hell,why not'

coinkydink??or is it just an off day?does drinking affect you guys in any way??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Couldn't imagine anything worse than deads on a Monday after drinking at the weekend lol

If it's not often then don't worry about it, if it is then just try to not get so messy... it can be done lol


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the reasons I stopped ... 2 and a half years a go


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

Bizarrely, my post-session workouts used to be a piece of p1ss. I think I was driven by self-loathing and wanting to get back on track. Knocked drinking on the head just over a year ago. I can't do moderate drinking and it's not a good look with a young'un about now. Can't say I've noticed a huge difference physically to be honest.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

All I'll say is that even moderate amounts of alcohol can affect your performance up to 48 hours later, and other things like hydration will also play a part... but really it just depends on your priorities and goals. If your training is of big importance then you'll just either make sacrifices or time your training accordingly.

Nothing wrong with alcohol if you're not overly fussed about your training; some people prefer more of that balance in work and play; it's not a bad thing if you just want to enjoy yourself and don't necessarily need to be military with everything.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Doesn't matter I went from 11 stone to 17 stone taking coke 3 times per week and drinking 100 units plus per week, week in week out. I'm not a bodybuilder but you can make gains easy enough whilst still drinking just eat properly do cardio and train hard, if you can't do that whilst driking then dont drink


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Of course going out and getting smashed will effect your training but not drinking with pals would effect most peoples social life. I for one couldn't go down the pub with my mates and stay sober everytime whilst they all get drunk.

If your training for something specific like competing etc then cut drink out for a while but I know myself I couldn't cut it out my life completely. I might end up with a great body but I'd be miserable with it. As Kristina said you have to find the right balance


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

I zoned into this post straight away. I won't bore the crap out of the members, but I do have a drink issue and for too long. I'm 48 and I still train with great intensity, I'm still gaining and my weights are still on the up. I eat very clean and take my diet and training very seriously (believe it or not). I was a heavy Rum drinker, but now just on sparkly white wine. I down 1 to 2 bottles per night. I work, function and train and I honestly do not know how I can at times? Now, come October I've opted for the 'Sober October'. My wife does not think I can do it, so we've had a bet of £10 lol...I'm going off topic here..Sorry! To answer to OP's question - It depends how tolerant and conditioned you have become. I would say that the weekend binge drinker suffers a lot more re recovery for the gym than the likes of me... who, drinks every evening. I really want to stop, It would be one of the biggest achievements of my life if I could go full time sober!


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

sciatic said:


> I zoned into this post straight away. I won't bore the crap out of the members, but I do have a drink issue and for too long. I'm 48 and I still train with great intensity, I'm still gaining and my weights are still on the up. I eat very clean and take my diet and training very seriously (believe it or not). I was a heavy Rum drinker, but now just on sparkly white wine. I down 1 to 2 bottles per night. I work, function and train and I honestly do not know how I can at times? Now, come October I've opted for the 'Sober October'. My wife does not think I can do it, so we've had a bet of £10 lol...I'm going off topic here..Sorry! To answer to OP's question - It depends how tolerant and conditioned you have become. I would say that the weekend binge drinker suffers a lot more re recovery for the gym than the likes of me... who, drinks every evening. I really want to stop, It would be one of the biggest achievements of my life if I could go full time sober!


Good on you dude good luck with the bet. Used to be a brilliant binge drinking now drink 3-4 nights a year not a week. Dont miss it at all


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If you can't stop then just take it with you as an intra drink,you will be p1ssed by the end of the session ,but it won't matter then cos your training is over by then.It may be a problem getting home though..

Seriously It all depends on your goals and what you take supplement wise.I think moderate drinking is doable but only if thats all it is and you are not using anything else to help training.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeh, this is a no-no. When I was a teen I used to drink on a weekend heavily, about 20-30 bottles. This went on for years into my mid 20's and I was fluctuating between a + 20kg increase in bench press weight just before the end of the week and a -20kg decrease in weight on a Monday. Alcohol seems to drain your gains somehow so now I only have 1 beer if I can help it on a Sunday with family, that's it.


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

sciatic said:


> I zoned into this post straight away. I won't bore the crap out of the members, but I do have a drink issue and for too long. I'm 48 and I still train with great intensity, I'm still gaining and my weights are still on the up. I eat very clean and take my diet and training very seriously (believe it or not). I was a heavy Rum drinker, but now just on sparkly white wine. I down 1 to 2 bottles per night. I work, function and train and I honestly do not know how I can at times? Now, come October I've opted for the 'Sober October'. My wife does not think I can do it, so we've had a bet of £10 lol...I'm going off topic here..Sorry! To answer to OP's question - It depends how tolerant and conditioned you have become. I would say that the weekend binge drinker suffers a lot more re recovery for the gym than the likes of me... who, drinks every evening. I really want to stop, It would be one of the biggest achievements of my life if I could go full time sober!


Good luck mate, hope you can do it!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Yeh, this is a no-no. When I was a teen I used to drink on a weekend heavily, about 20-30 bottles. This went on for years into my mid 20's and I was fluctuating between a + 20kg increase in bench press weight just before the end of the week and a -20kg decrease in weight on a Monday.*Alcohol seems to drain your gains somehow* so now I only have 1 beer if I can help it on a Sunday with family, that's it.


It's been proven time and time again that inadequate hydration leads to poor strength and performance, so smashing it on the weekend to such an extent and leaving yourself lacking fluids is bound to be the cause there.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheers for the answers guys,having read answers here an having all day to think about it i think its a number of factors

1.not fully recovered from the drinking

2.not having a high enough water intake on the sunday

3.not hitting enough kcals on the sunday

4.head wasn't right or in the mood for early morning workout.

im sitting here now thinking,fuark i should of waited til this eve to get the gym in,i'm bursting to go now,and this morning just feels like a waste.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

sciatic said:


> I zoned into this post straight away. I won't bore the crap out of the members, but I do have a drink issue and for too long. I'm 48 and I still train with great intensity, I'm still gaining and my weights are still on the up. I eat very clean and take my diet and training very seriously (believe it or not). I was a heavy Rum drinker, but now just on sparkly white wine. I down 1 to 2 bottles per night. I work, function and train and I honestly do not know how I can at times? Now, come October I've opted for the 'Sober October'. My wife does not think I can do it, so we've had a bet of £10 lol...I'm going off topic here..Sorry! To answer to OP's question - It depends how tolerant and conditioned you have become. I would say that the weekend binge drinker suffers a lot more re recovery for the gym than the likes of me... who, drinks every evening. I really want to stop, It would be one of the biggest achievements of my life if I could go full time sober!


Anyone else doing this challenge?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone else doing this challenge?


I might ??? Never heard of it ???

Im the same as @sciatic.

Ive never done recriational drugs of any kind. And never taken

AAS. I quit smoking January 1st and not touched one since (I

smoked for 25 years).

I train 3 to 4 times a week and eat very well and im very active.

But wine ??? I really dont want to. But I still do. I never think about

alcohol in the day and it would make me sick to drink in the day.

But when 9.00 comes I just want to sit with a bottle of wine.

IM DISCUSTED WITH MY SELF IF IM HONEST.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dallas said:


> I might ??? Never heard of it ???
> 
> Im the same as @sciatic.
> 
> ...


fair play to you mate for being honest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> fair play to you mate for being honest.


Thats the first time ive admitted to anyone that I think I drink to much.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well that is the first step taken mate. Total respect to you for taking that step


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Every Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2014)

:crying:

Stupid en I. A grown man.

Rite im off now ive made a complete tool of my self.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dallas said:


> :crying:
> 
> Stupid en I. A grown man.
> 
> Rite im off now ive made a complete tool of my self.


No you have just been honest mate. And want to face up to things.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

dallas said:


> Thats the first time ive admitted to anyone that I think I drink to much.


First step mate, many more to go and well done for being honest. It starts with self, and it's down to yourself to achieve the goal of becoming sober. I'm at the beginning of my journey and if I can stay sober for October I think I can beat the demon alcohol. Wish you all the best!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i.am.ahab. said:


> Cheers for the answers guys,having read answers here an having all day to think about it i think its a number of factors
> 
> 1.not fully recovered from the drinking
> 
> ...


5.alcohol messes up your sleep so you dont get a real nights sleep when drunk. when your not used to this poor sleep, its really noticeable.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't drink now. If you take away the social aspect then theoretically you are poisoning your body. I don't feel the negatives out weight the positives. But for me to stop and I drunk excessively regularly I had to put every focus on clearing all chemicals, processed food out of my diet to feel that giving up alcohol was worth it. I know I'm probably very very boring now but at least I'm alive and healthy


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Luck to anyone having a go at giving up even if its just for october/charity maybe those fews weeks will help you to see that you don't NEED alcohol or that it teaches you moderation.

After 2.5 years people still treat me like there's something wrong with me for not wanting a drink


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

Make Monday a rest day with water.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

jimmy26 said:


> Good Luck to anyone having a go at giving up even if its just for october/charity maybe those fews weeks will help you to see that you don't NEED alcohol or that it teaches you moderation.
> 
> After 2.5 years people still treat me like there's something wrong with me for not wanting a drink


i get this all the time bro. really annoys me to be honest. cant see why people wont leave it alone or accept the fact that i dont need to drink or have a line anymore to have a good time, im not judging anyone else or not enjoying myself really dont know what the issue is.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

3 shots of whiskey is great as a preworkout lol, done it a couple of times. Yeah i could imeagen if youv been drunk it will effect your performance in gym the next day, because youll have hangover after all and would just want to recover


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I wonder if you can drink in some gyms


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> Not sure what section this should go in..anyways..
> 
> Hey,do you guys find some beers at the weekend affects your Monday workouts??
> 
> ...


Alcohol works against muscle building.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Currently only week 6 of the longest I have been without alcohol for 18 years now!! Actually feel like I need a drink to relax n destress from workibg all week. So far feeling no better from not having a drink :-|


----------

